# Whew!!!!! at last it is finished.



## madknitter07 (Mar 23, 2012)

I would like to share my latest project with you all. It is a shawl knitted in Cleckheaton Superfine Merino.


----------



## marg 123 (Oct 17, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

Wow, that's beautiful . :sm24:


----------



## copain (Mar 3, 2017)

It is So beautiful


----------



## Jnelson-1947 (May 10, 2014)

Outstanding!


----------



## Ukiah (Sep 2, 2016)

Exquisite!


----------



## jojo111 (Aug 2, 2014)

Stunning! What a fantastic job you did.


----------



## Mad loch (May 21, 2013)

Stunning ????


----------



## sdresner (May 31, 2014)

Awesome


----------



## Smarty (Jul 14, 2015)

Beautiful


----------



## Annu (Jul 19, 2013)

OOOOOH! Breathtakingly beautiful


----------



## Geebart (Jun 2, 2014)

Stunning!


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

absolutely beautiful


----------



## Gaildh (Jan 15, 2015)

Divine,


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

beautiful. Hand knit or machine knit?


----------



## ckhanson (Jan 16, 2014)

:sm02: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## linalu (Jun 20, 2013)

Wow! That's very impressive! Great job!


----------



## Happycamper (Sep 23, 2013)

Gorgeous! That's quite an accomplishment :sm24:


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

madknitter07 said:


> I would like to share my latest project with you all. It is a shawl knitted in Cleckheaton Superfine Merino.


Beautiful, beautiful piece. Intriguing patterning. Makes me want to spend some time with it -- very unique.


----------



## luvrcats (Dec 7, 2014)

oh my gosh.....this is absolutely gorgeous! And such a lot of work and love put forth. :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

Wow, this is one amazing shawl. I can't imagine the work and time put into it!


----------



## Shauna0320 (Mar 5, 2012)

OMG! That is beautiful!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Stunning!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Gorgeous work


----------



## grandday (Apr 15, 2011)

Lovely.


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

That is fantastic.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Beautifully done. :sm24:


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Stunning!


----------



## LadyMacbeth (Sep 10, 2014)

madknitter07 said:


> I would like to share my latest project with you all. It is a shawl knitted in Cleckheaton Superfine Merino.


I could not begin to imagine the patience and skill required to make something that looks so perfect and professional.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Beautiful


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

So pretty!!


----------



## LindaLu (Mar 9, 2011)

Stunning! Such a fine, intricate design! I hope you are keeping this for yourself. ????


----------



## ijfranklin (Apr 17, 2011)

WOW!????


----------



## Starproms (Jul 31, 2014)

That looks mighty complicated. All credit to you for finishing it. Well done :sm24:


----------



## ocdknitcase (Aug 18, 2015)

Totally gorgeous!!!


----------



## Beverooni (Apr 15, 2013)

Oh my! Wow! Wow! and Wow! Beautiful work.


----------



## BlueBerry36 (Mar 10, 2016)

Awesome


----------



## junebjh (Jun 9, 2012)

Exquisite work.


----------



## Deb-Auckland (Feb 21, 2017)

Stunning. This is magnificent.


----------



## choertt (Sep 18, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## madknitter07 (Mar 23, 2012)

Hand knitted with a lot of love for a very special person.


marilyngf said:


> beautiful. Hand knit or machine knit?


----------



## madknitter07 (Mar 23, 2012)

No, was knitted for my lovely (to be) 22 year old grand-daughter.


LindaLu said:


> Stunning! Such a fine, intricate design! I hope you are keeping this for yourself. ????


----------



## Elin (Sep 17, 2011)

NICE work!


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

madknitter07 said:


> Hand knitted with a lot of love for a very special person.


absolutely gorgeous work. Lucky girl


----------



## randado (Jan 23, 2012)

Oh my, I can only imagine the work that went into this stunning piece! Beautifully done!


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

It is indeed a show stopper! Beautiful knitting; so kudos to you!


----------



## CBB (Sep 12, 2014)

Beautiful, beautiful work. Very well done!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

It's beautiful


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Beautiful work


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Beautiful work


----------



## momcat531 (Oct 27, 2011)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

It is really lovely.


----------



## blackat99 (Nov 4, 2011)

Beautiful! :sm11:


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Your work is superb! Love the pattern. :sm24:


----------



## Grapejelli (Apr 3, 2011)

Just beautiful!


----------



## Nanny Helen (Oct 31, 2016)

Looks beautiful. I love the colours.


----------



## CindyAM (Sep 23, 2013)

Gorgeous!


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

That is breathtakingly beautiful. You are greatly talented.


----------



## JackieS (Jul 6, 2011)

This is gorgeous! The colors you chose are perfect.


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

It's fantastic!


----------



## sitzy (Sep 11, 2011)

Fantastic. Beautiful.


----------



## cinknitting (Feb 17, 2011)

Lovlely!


----------



## omiegosh (Nov 25, 2012)

Gorgeous! Is that your own design? Could you share the pattern?


----------



## kammyv4 (Aug 6, 2012)

Gorgeous


----------



## alisonarr (Feb 10, 2011)

Truely beautiful and really unique! I've never seen anything like that. Your color combo is great too. A family heirloom!


----------



## kmangal16 (Mar 26, 2013)

That is gorgeous. Wonderful work.


----------



## circularknitter (Jan 11, 2014)

Really fine knitting


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

Stunning!


----------



## jeannesmom (May 27, 2016)

Just beautiful!


----------



## mlab (Apr 10, 2016)

Congratulations! It is beautiful!


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

Wow very lovely indeed.


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

madknitter07 said:


> I would like to share my latest project with you all. It is a shawl knitted in Cleckheaton Superfine Merino.


Gorgeous!!! ????????


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Wow!!! Now that is tons of work...so lovely!


----------



## Ginty (Apr 2, 2015)

Truly beautiful work. Haven't seen one like this before.


----------



## ilv2crochet (Feb 18, 2017)

Amazing! Very nice! Great job! I really like the colors you chose!


----------



## bookwormmike (Jul 16, 2016)

Just beautiful!


----------



## Rosesla (Mar 12, 2012)

Lovely


----------



## Cinwilso (Aug 4, 2013)

Wow and Wow!! Beautiful!!


----------



## frani512 (Apr 15, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## sabrinalee50 (Apr 1, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

Beautiful work. Looks like it would be nice and warm.


----------



## maggieblr (Jun 12, 2011)

Amazing. LOvely work, and such an intricate design. Definitely a work of Love.


----------



## jeancjs (Nov 1, 2011)

Awesome!!!!


----------



## Sagarika (Jul 17, 2012)

Outstanding!


----------



## joan311 (Oct 20, 2012)

Oh my goodness....that is lovely!!! You have more patience than I do girlfriend!!


----------



## kathleenTC (Mar 14, 2011)

Wow, your blanket is beautiful!!!


----------



## saukvillesu (Jan 10, 2013)

Very impressive knitting. It must have taken a long time--and lots of patience! Well done.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Wow......that is just gorgeous.


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

That is lovely!


----------



## yooperdooper (Jan 3, 2013)

great job


----------



## nwrussell (Jul 26, 2014)

That is absolutely lovely.


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

Very nice work!!


----------



## Ladyj960 (May 22, 2013)

:sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## ptspraker (Apr 13, 2012)

That is a beauty. Love the pattern.


----------



## gcole (May 7, 2011)

Wow!!! Gooorgeous ........


----------



## beachperson (Feb 21, 2012)

OHH I love it


----------



## flowergrower (Mar 1, 2011)

Stunning! Pattern is so intricate and beautiful knitting!


----------



## Judy C. (Oct 21, 2012)

Your shawl is exquisite! Beautiful work and love the colors. You should be very proud.


----------



## Sammiep (Apr 8, 2012)

Wow!


----------



## Savta Fern (Nov 28, 2011)

Now that is absolutely lovely.


----------



## Jedmo (Jan 21, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

It is a beauty!!!!


----------



## castingstitches (Oct 16, 2013)

Great job. Lovely pattern.


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

Very nice


----------



## mperrone (Mar 14, 2013)

Lovely!


----------



## Rainy69 (Feb 14, 2013)

Gosh absolutely gorgeous ????


----------



## Lizmossstitch (Oct 1, 2015)

Lovely .


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Awesome ????????


----------



## shelindo (Jul 1, 2011)

Very nice work! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

Fantastic!


----------



## Sunnya (Jul 19, 2013)

It is gorgeous!


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

Wow!


----------



## knit4zen (Apr 12, 2012)

Wow! You did a lovely job!


----------



## Azorean (Feb 16, 2017)

Wow! Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## jael23 (Mar 20, 2011)

What more can be said then what already has been said. It is unbelievable. What is the name of the pattern and how long did it take you to make?


----------



## dkmoyer (Aug 20, 2012)

Wow!


----------



## Nushie01079 (Jan 30, 2011)

Very pretty!


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

Beautiful, great knitting


----------



## Elizabeth48 (Nov 28, 2014)

Happycamper said:


> Gorgeous! That's quite an accomplishment :sm24:


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

A line from a poem by John Keats: "A thing of beauty is a joy forever." You sure have created that! Major congrats! Happy Needling. jberg


----------



## mrleese (May 25, 2013)

Oh WOW that is gorgeous!! Is this hand knit?


----------



## Wroclawnice (Apr 10, 2015)

Beautiful work.


----------



## lululuck (Mar 14, 2011)

Can you share the name of the pattern? Magnificient work indeed!!!!!


----------



## spins2knit (Jul 29, 2013)

Pretty!


----------



## Beetytwird (Jan 19, 2011)

very pretty


----------



## thomsonact (Mar 30, 2014)

Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Ettenna (May 3, 2013)

lovely. What a lot of work!!!


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

What a fantastic knitter you are! That pattern would drive me to drink! You did a great job, just great.


----------



## olithia (May 31, 2013)

What a wonderful shawl ! How fortunate the recipient will be !


----------



## tmvasquez (May 7, 2013)

Oh my, that is beautiful.


----------



## jenny lyn (Jan 28, 2015)

beautiful, lot of work there.


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Awesome! You do beautiful work.


----------



## ruqia (May 4, 2013)

Beautiful .


----------



## Sandy5 (Feb 21, 2012)

Oh its stunning!


----------



## G'maP (Apr 10, 2012)

Absolutely gorgeous! I wish I had your skill . . . and patience. I might be able to develop the skill, but I don't know about the patience. Well done.


----------



## KittyMomma (Dec 12, 2012)

Magnificent!


----------



## tatter300 (Jan 20, 2017)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Rowesmary (May 2, 2013)

Whew! is apropos! It must have taken ages. It's gorgeous,


----------



## cullenbe (Jul 3, 2011)

Wow


----------



## chrisk (Apr 14, 2011)

Absolutely stunning!


----------



## bigtimeyarnie (Aug 26, 2012)

Stunning!!! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## dhendrix (Jul 26, 2011)

That looks perfect! You did a wonderful job!


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Beautiful!!


----------



## Bod (Nov 11, 2014)

A masterpiece!


----------



## manyneedles2 (Jun 2, 2016)

So beautiful. Great job☺


----------



## Bod (Nov 11, 2014)

A masterpiece!


----------



## Babslovesknitting (Dec 31, 2011)

That blanket is just beautiful


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

Oh my, it's gorgeous!


----------



## just4brown (Jul 21, 2014)

Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Frosch (Feb 5, 2014)

Gorgeous.


----------



## rxhunt (Jan 6, 2012)

madknitter07 said:


> I would like to share my latest project with you all. It is a shawl knitted in Cleckheaton Superfine Merino.


This is absolutely stunning!


----------



## carrottop71 (Jul 17, 2011)

How beautiful is that. I was wondering what the under side looked like. Could you post another picture?


----------



## sanchezs (May 19, 2011)

Wow that's a work of art.


----------



## KnitNorth (Mar 7, 2013)

Super beautiful. How is it knit, i.e. what technique?


----------



## HOVE (May 6, 2016)

Beautiful how ever knit


----------



## Mollie9111 (Mar 3, 2016)

Will you share the pattern? I am sure I couldn't knit it but would love to see how it was done. Just beautiful.


----------



## 007lager (Aug 31, 2013)

Absolutely stunning. Great work


----------



## Spooly (Oct 22, 2011)

Wow - the shawl is beautiful.


----------



## Linda Haworth (Sep 2, 2013)

That is absolutely beautiful. Your work is superb. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Suo (Jul 25, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Susan Marie (Jul 26, 2013)

Awesome!


----------



## wray (Apr 6, 2015)

That is lovely and also the color


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Beautiful.

Sue


madknitter07 said:


> I would like to share my latest project with you all. It is a shawl knitted in Cleckheaton Superfine Merino.


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

beautiful


----------



## Cutie Pie Crochet (Mar 3, 2017)

Wow! Lovely!!


----------



## sharon symborski (Sep 27, 2016)

Nicely done!


----------



## brenda95355 (Dec 2, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful!!


----------



## kittygritty (Mar 2, 2015)

Wow, beautiful.


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

Oh, my! Lovely shawl.


----------



## Chocolatechips (Jan 6, 2012)

It looks so soft! Stunning accessory to wear.


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

Stunning to the max!


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

Wow, I know you must have put a lot of work and hours on making this beautiful project. Excellent!


----------



## knitteerli (Jun 3, 2015)

So beautiful.


----------



## Fiona3 (Feb 6, 2014)

That is awesome!

Fiona ????????????????????????


----------



## Davena (Feb 24, 2013)

A standing ovation. Just amazing and lucky GD.


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

Oh my that is beautiful.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Beautiful work. :sm24:


----------



## nancyannin (Apr 9, 2012)

Wow!! Beautiful work!


----------



## houlahan (Mar 3, 2013)

It's beautiful. Such work. :sm02:


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Gorgeous


----------



## LeonaMM (Nov 17, 2013)

This appears to be the pattern http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/mosaic-wrap-432


----------



## Toddytoo (Sep 6, 2012)

Absolutely gorgeous


----------



## golfmom1018 (Apr 17, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------



## loriekennedy (Jan 3, 2012)

Nice work!!


----------



## settermom (Dec 19, 2012)

That looks like a labor of love and it is outstanding!!!!


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

Absolutely exquisite!!!!


----------



## xoxokc (Jul 31, 2014)

Holy cow! This is one of the loveliest shawls I have ever seen! Your work is just gorgeous! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## wendyacz (Aug 13, 2011)

Just from the sheer compilation of comments your heart should soar, truly a Blue Ribbon work of art, an heirloom...you are an artist and a very patient one!! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Kateydid (Apr 24, 2012)

Gorgeous!


----------



## 13068 (Mar 23, 2011)

Wow! Lots of work! It's beautiful!


----------



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

Wow! Amazing!


----------



## Melgold (Mar 31, 2016)

Lovely! Enjoy it!


----------



## Oshkosh Oma (Dec 11, 2011)

So pretty!


----------



## Sarah Chana (Apr 15, 2014)

elegant!


----------



## tracey511 (Aug 4, 2011)

Q????????????


----------



## Roxanness (Nov 18, 2012)

Gorgeous!


----------



## pat546 (Sep 6, 2016)

Beautiful


----------



## Donnathomp (May 5, 2012)

Amazing!


----------



## messymissy (Oct 26, 2016)

Beautiful


----------



## SeasideKnit (Jun 4, 2016)

Just beautiful!!!


----------



## sramkin (Apr 2, 2014)

Stunning!


----------



## MaryanneW (Jun 5, 2011)

Love it...your knitting is beautiful!


----------



## MartieGirl (Aug 3, 2011)

All I can say is WOW! I am in awe.


----------



## christiliz (Dec 20, 2011)

Stunning! Lovely design, excellent colors, beautiful knitting!


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Stunning work, beautiful pattern, and I know the yarn is superb!!


----------



## ozgal (Jun 21, 2011)

It's all been said before....but that is amazing craftsmanship. You are an absolute star !


----------



## Linda333 (Feb 26, 2011)

O my goodness! It would take me a lifetime or more. Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Peggan (Aug 19, 2016)

Wow this is really stunning. I hope you have put a link to the pattern someplace--still have to read the rest of the responses.


----------



## gloriam (Aug 11, 2011)

Oh My Lord, that is absolutely stunningly beautiful. Fantastic work.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Beautiful work


----------



## madknitter07 (Mar 23, 2012)

Thank you one and all for the beautiful comments you have taken the time to post, I really appreciate it and it gives me a beautiful warm feeling. It took me one month to knit with a lot of concentration but would you believe - apart from the outside bands which are 1x1 rib on one row with a slip stitch row on the alternate row, the rest of the shawl is done in garter stitch and slip stitch. As one KP'er told you it is on Ravelry - http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/mosaic-wrap-432. It is done in Australian Superfine Merino by Cleckheaton and 55cm wide by 155cm long. One lady asked what the back of my work was like so I will (I hope) post a photo of the reverse side for you.


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

WOW!!!


----------



## Searley (Apr 4, 2012)

What a beautiful job. You should be very proud.


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

That's a beauty! Lovely work.


----------



## Jlee2dogs (Apr 24, 2013)

My mouth literally dropped open! This is one of the prettiest I have ever seen and I envy your skill. Way to go!!!!


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Beautiful, a work of art! What pattern did you use?


----------



## wildwood42 (Apr 30, 2012)

That is just beautiful, the work is wonderful.


----------



## shepherd (Feb 25, 2012)

OMG what size needles were they? Looks like very fine ones - beautiful - drapes so well


----------



## jtchip (Jan 7, 2017)

Wow, it's beautiful! How long did it take to complete?


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

So beautiful!!!


----------



## missmarychristine (Jun 7, 2013)

Looks machine knit, beautiful


----------



## Cali Jo (Sep 26, 2012)

Amazing!


----------



## Lilyan (Dec 16, 2015)

You did a beautiful job. It is a lovely piece.


----------



## jobailey (Dec 22, 2011)

So pretty, love the color!


----------



## Rescue Mom (Jul 28, 2011)

Wowza - that sure is a beauty!


----------



## knit-knit (Aug 22, 2016)

Good looking! Good job!!!


----------



## iShirl (Jun 30, 2012)

So beautiful like everyone has said. It's outstanding...


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

How pretty!


----------



## maggie16 (Jan 25, 2017)

So beautiful. Nice work


----------



## tambirrer58 (Jan 17, 2012)

Gorgeous!


----------



## moonieboy (Apr 11, 2012)

Wow it is gorgeous.
Moonieboy


----------



## RobynMay (May 14, 2012)

WOW! Amazing! What a lot of work!


----------



## GrandmaHawk (Mar 8, 2017)

That is amazing. :sm02:


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

lovely


----------



## CHinNWOH (Feb 5, 2012)

Amazing and beautiful!


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Love it, so pretty!


----------



## KnittingNut (Jan 19, 2011)

Amazing!


----------



## Sealcookie (Nov 11, 2015)

Beautiful, was it mosaic or stranded?


----------



## Monty Cathon (Jul 30, 2016)

That is absolutely amazing! well done!


----------



## Veleria (Nov 26, 2013)

Boy that was quite a project. Very nicely done.


----------



## RandyPandy (May 6, 2011)

Your work is gorgeous! I am using the same yarn, in blue. It is a beautiful yarn to knit!


----------



## cathie02664 (Jul 30, 2012)

Beautiful


----------



## madknitter07 (Mar 23, 2012)

shepherd said:


> OMG what size needles were they? Looks like very fine ones - beautiful - drapes so well


I used 8ply Cleckheaton Superfine Merino with size 4mm knitting needles.


----------



## madknitter07 (Mar 23, 2012)

Sealcookie said:


> Beautiful, was it mosaic or stranded?


Moziac


----------



## madknitter07 (Mar 23, 2012)

Revan said:


> Beautiful, a work of art! What pattern did you use?


As mentioned on page 15


----------



## madknitter07 (Mar 23, 2012)

shepherd said:


> OMG what size needles were they? Looks like very fine ones - beautiful - drapes so well


4mm Addi turbo 80cm in length.


----------



## madknitter07 (Mar 23, 2012)

jtchip said:


> Wow, it's beautiful! How long did it take to complete?


One month, but I enjoyed it.


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

Very nice


----------



## curlyq (Apr 26, 2013)

That just may be the most perfect knitting I've ever seen! Beautiful!


----------



## maryellen 60 (Nov 7, 2011)

A work of Art!!


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

Thank you for sharing this awesome piece of knitting with us, it is mind-blowing!


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

madknitter07 said:


> I would like to share my latest project with you all. It is a shawl knitted in Cleckheaton Superfine Merino.


GORGEOUS :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## raedean (Apr 25, 2011)

so classy


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

That's gorgeous.


----------



## Grannie maggie (Oct 30, 2012)

Stunning :sm01: :sm01:


----------



## Creative MaryAnn (Dec 10, 2016)

Beautiful


----------



## nwjasu (Nov 8, 2011)

This is beautiful. It has the look of being woven.


----------



## Joanne5 (Feb 12, 2011)

Just Amazing. What beautiful work!


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

Totally beautiful!!


----------



## nitcronut (Aug 9, 2011)

Absolutely stunning. You do exquisite knitting.


----------



## maybebabydesigns (Dec 11, 2012)

Beautiful, and so much work


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Stunning, and your work is beautiful!!
:sm24:


----------

